

Ask HN: Review my web-publishing tool for Professional Photogs - izak30
http://www.shotblox.com/home/

======
saracen75
The design and layout of the site looks great. I like simple and clean
designs. What's the main value that Shotblox has over say Flickr, Divvyshot,
etc?

~~~
izak30
It's basically your own website. you.shotblox.com or CNAME. You also control
the design (backgrounds/logos), and it's unbranded on the front except for a
link at the bottom.

This isn't a community, as much as it is a website/photoblog for a single
photographer.

